# DeLonghi Scultura ECZ351 - getting it apart..?



## AccidentalCoffeeTech (Jun 19, 2020)

Hello, newbie here

I've fallen into the role of amateur coffee machine fixer, as I bought my partner his first (Gaggia) espresso machine decades ago and feel responsible for keeping him in coffee, plus I have the better tool kit 😆

When the Gaggia had been repaired to the point we had to start paying to fix it, we moved onto a DeLonghi Scultura (please don't @ me - it does enough for us) and it's been fine for 4 years. Then a few months ago the steam wand started dripping whenever we we running the regular brew button, and then yesterday there was a sudden change of note when the pump was running, and all of a sudden water was coming from many places it definitely shouldn't have been, and none where it should. I'm assuming a pipe has popped/gasket split or similar.

Unplugged, drained, turned all around and upside down, attempted to remove a couple of screws to see what might shift and discovered that the damn thing appears to be almost impenetrable to the amateur repairer. Can't find an explosion diagram online, no helpful YouTube vids etc to help. Lots of other DeLonghi machines represented, but not this one.

Anyone had any success getting into one? All suggestions gratefully received (other than 'buy this one over here instead' please - I understand you feel strongly but we've just had to fix the car so at the most we'd be able to replace with an identical used model)

Thanks in advance


----------



## AccidentalCoffeeTech (Jun 19, 2020)

Bumping this in case any new repair wizards see it 🙂


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

It doesn't seem to be repairable, that is, i can't see anything either,

However, Manufacturers generally do things similar across a range of products, so, i suggest you watch as many Delongi repair videos as you can and see if you can figure out how its put together, You might be surprised what you find.

also, google for sister makes of the same unit (many of these are rebadged elswhere)

Sounds like a hose has split or come off, so once you have it open, you should be able to fix it easily,


----------



## AccidentalCoffeeTech (Jun 19, 2020)

That's what's frustrating - I'm decent at fixing stuff but I just can't get at the damn thing. I did look at a couple of other repair vids but the units do seem to be held together differently, and this models' screws are sunk super deep in a too-narrow-for-my-good-tools hole. I also know from experience with my old Gaggia, that sometimes you can unscrew absolutely everything and then discover 60% of them didn't need removing at all. Which can also make it very hard to reassemble accurately.

I'll maybe give it one more look and then find a second hand one, and sell ours for parts. Sometimes life's too short...


----------



## AccidentalCoffeeTech (Jun 19, 2020)

Right updated.

First up - I got into the damn thing! Hurrah!

This is what I found inside.








For anyone else with this machine, there are 5 (yes really) crosshead screws buried deep in narrow recesses underneath the top section, so you have to turn the whole thing upside down to get at them, and then it's a matter of footling about with the screwdriver and just hoping it slots in as you can't see down the holes at all.

Then there are two tiny crosshead screws where the water tank usually butts up against the main body.

Then you have to take the steam knob off, which you just kind of yank/prize off, as it's just push on/off attachment. It took me a while to work this out...

ANYWAY

Turned it up, turns out this protruding washer/gasket/o ring is at least one of the culprits.









Kindly fired tiny jets of steam into my face.

So, I've ordered a whole new solenoid valve as I wasn't confident exactly what washer/gasket/o ring I needed. But I'm not 100% sure I'll be able to extract just that bit. And if I need to replace the whole valve, I can't currently see how to remove the inlet pipe as it's just forced over the rigid plastic pipe attached to the valve itself. And it's really low down in the body of the machine, with nothing much to grip. The other end is easy to remove as there's a clip, and the pipe in the middle underneath (that you can't see) appears to unscrew, according to another youtube video.

Anyone tried to do this and had success..?


----------



## Kengineer (Jul 16, 2020)

Hi there, I have just stripped my Scultura to the same level and found the identical problem, even down to the gasket protruding in the same place. I have ordered the replacement solenoid valve but I'm struggling to remove the old one, did you manage to fix yours?


----------



## MassimoGiannuzzi (Jan 23, 2021)

I'm also at this stage so would appreciate any tips removing the old one


----------



## EmaCoffee (Feb 6, 2021)

Hi there, it seems as though I've the same problem so I'm about to attempt to take it apart. I'll share pics if I manage to do that.


----------



## EmaCoffee (Feb 6, 2021)

I've just managed to open it and it's the exact same problem as the one you had. I'll have to get a solenoid valve which I found online for 15 quid and try to replace it. Did anyone manage to replace it in the end?


----------



## MassimoGiannuzzi (Jan 23, 2021)

Good luck with this. I have the replacement part, but not the time or confidence to do it myself at the moment. Looking for local person with both 🙂


----------



## EmaCoffee (Feb 6, 2021)

Hi Massimo, I don't know if this helps but I managed to find a couple of videos of people replacing this part. I'll try the same once I get the part. Good luck!


----------



## jquebc (Feb 3, 2021)

Unbelievable this thread! Exactly same problem I've got with mine. I'm having a nightmare trying to get that piece off to replace it. Going to watch these vids. (I've lost one of the tiny pipe clamps in this machine.)

Please let us know if anyone succeeds!


----------



## jquebc (Feb 3, 2021)

Well, I watched the Russian vids. Certainly after losing that clamp, I'm not overcome with confidence to sort this!


----------



## EmaCoffee (Feb 6, 2021)

Hi! I managed to take the valve off. I'm not waiting for the new one to be delivered next week and I'll fit it then. Any question please fire away. Did you manage to retrieve the clamp? Good luck!


----------



## Femfrankie (Feb 12, 2021)

I'm watching with interest as our delonghi sculptura has just developed with what appears to be the exact same problem. 
will strip it down this Sunday ..hoping it can last another couple of coffees before I bite the bullet.


----------



## EmaCoffee (Feb 6, 2021)

I've succeeded! I can't believe it. I guess patience is key. Here's a summary of the steps.

Unscrew the bottom lid with a safety torx screw head, then disconnect the pipe as in the video.

Take the top off, then disconnect the tiny pipe that links the valve to the boiler.

Unscrew the valve. It took me a while to do it as it'd spin without unscrewing it. If that's the case hold the plastic pipe beneath with plyers while you unscrew the valve. The space is tight but you can do it.

Once it's off, remove the pipe attached to the valve, as well as the gasket on the other side with some tweezers.

Then do the reverse of the above and you're done!


----------



## OCD (Feb 24, 2021)

A common problem it seems. I have a Delonghi ECZ 351 with exactly the same problem: The seal is poking out between the 2 halves of the valve. I have been trying to remove the base but the 4 screws are hidden underneath the base plate which seems to clip into place, but for the life of me, I cannot pry it off.

Any suggestions? Do I even need to? I just can't seem to get enough room to remove the tube coming up from underneath.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## OCD (Feb 24, 2021)

Never mind question about removing the base. Place a small screw driver into the hole and lever the plastic plate out. Reveals the screws.


----------



## OL1980 (Mar 10, 2021)

Our Delonghi Scultura broke down on Sunday and this post has been most helpful. It had the same issue as described above i.e. water coming out of the holes it's not meant to. The culprit was the safety valve for vibraory pump that has since been replaced. The tricky bit were the safety screws on the bottom - you will need Torx 20 screwdriver for that. The replacement part costed 6.67 + postage so all in all the repair came in around £15.


----------



## aukray (Mar 11, 2021)

I have the same problem (Scultura ECZ351.BG) with the protruding gasket/O-ring as shown in photo in post above . Rather than replace the whole (solenoid?) assembly, it seems much simpler, and presumably cheaper, to replace the gasket, which I've removed quite easily by unscrewing the knurled retaining ring. My problem is sourcing a replacement. I've looked at numerous spares sites (some of which seem to be basically identical) without identifying what I need.

Can anyone please advise on a good source?

Thanks.


----------



## EmaCoffee (Feb 6, 2021)

Hi, I got mine here - see below.

https://www.espares.co.uk/product/es1563007

Hope it helps,

Emanuele


----------



## aukray (Mar 11, 2021)

Thanks, Emanuele, but that is not the part I am looking for, and I could not find it on the espares site. I did ask on their live chat, but they were not really very helpful.


----------



## EmaCoffee (Feb 6, 2021)

Hi Aukray, sorry I know what you mean now. The gasket is not sold separately (I looked everywhere myself), so you'll need to buy a new valve which is what I ended up doing. This is unfortunate as you've to buy a whole new part. It might have to do with the way it's sealed against the other part, but I'm not too sure. A new valve costs about £5-6 I believe. I can see that in one of the Russian videos the guy simply puts some silicone around the part, but I'm not sure how long that will hold on for. Emanuele


----------



## aukray (Mar 11, 2021)

Thanks again, Emanuele - that is very helpful.

I've now ordered the whole valve - which was only £4.74. Should be able to fit it fairly easily, I think.

Have fun,

Ray


----------



## EveCoffee (May 12, 2021)

EmaCoffee said:


> I've succeeded! I can't believe it. I guess patience is key. Here's a summary of the steps.
> 
> Unscrew the bottom lid with a safety torx screw head, then disconnect the pipe as in the video.
> 
> ...


 Did you buy a whole new solenoid valve or just the top plastic bit?


----------



## Glyn86 (Jun 23, 2021)

Hi Guys,

a handy thread!

I have the same machine - but a different problem.

Not enough pressure seems to be generated to push water through the coffee. There's literally a few drops every few seconds - not the same stream I had last week.

When I take the sump/handle off, water flows freely once more - it's the resistance from pushing through coffee that seems to be the issue.

I have cleaned out the components on the outside, and descaled the unit - no success.

Any tips on the parts I need to gain access/service to fix this? The pump?

Any help greatly received!

Thanks,

Glyn


----------



## abugintheground (Jun 23, 2018)

Glyn86 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> a handy thread!
> 
> ...


 Sounds more like a coffee issue than a machine issue? Grind too fine / too tightly packed / overfilled....


----------



## abugintheground (Jun 23, 2018)

+1 exact same problem. When I unscrewed the two parts of the valve to reveal the gasket, the plastic of the male thread was cracked, presumably the root cause of the failure.

Replacement ordered, will update with progress.

Anyone for a class-action lawsuit?!


----------



## tedted (Jul 12, 2021)

Similar problem but might is leaking where I have cricled. Do we think that is just a gasket or is it the whole heating element? image here


----------



## brodcw (Jan 8, 2022)

Hi all

My Scultura has recently stopped working, on and off. The machine will heat, and steams quite excessively, but no water would pull through when the coffee button is pressed. Occasionally a few drops of water will come through. When it does work, and is heating, a LOT of water comes through the machine before the coffee button is pressed. It pulls a fine cup of coffee though.

When it first started doing this, I started to follow these steps, did a full clean (incl filter plate) and descale etc etc which didn't help, and so then started to remove screws so I could attempt a fix. I didn't have a long enough screwdriver so gave up, the machine was still together just missing some screws. Turned it over, gave it another try and it worked fine, for about 4 days. Then stopped working for a bit, but I managed to pull a shot this morning.

It doesn't seem to be the pump, as it will pull water through, just intermittently. When the coffee button is pressed I can see no water is being drawn through, so maybe it's the water filter/tubes? Pressure is fine, it does cool down pretty quickly in the middle of delivering the shot though. Any ideas?


----------



## damp (10 mo ago)

Interested to see it's possible to repair the Scultura. My problem is that the heating element seems to have failed. I managed to get the top off the machine, but have no idea which is the heating element and whether I can get at it. Is there someone out there who has the answer?


----------



## G-Lud (8 mo ago)

Hi all,
When I put my coffee into the filter basket no water is coming through but when there is no coffee in the basket, the water come through fine. I have tried grinding my coffee down very fine and not so fine but both have the same issue. Any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## lamira83 (8 mo ago)

Glyn86 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> a handy thread!
> 
> ...


Hi Glyn,
did you manage to solve your problem? I think I have the same problem, ie the water will only flow freely when the sump is off. I've descaled and cleaned the filter, which made no difference. There is definitely some pressure in the sump that you can feel getting release when you take it off after a failed attempt at making a coffee (with or without grinds in the sump).
Another (part of my) problem is that I have water constantly dripping out of the steamer wand, and when the coffee button is turned on, this increases. It's like the water is getting pushed out of the steamer instead of through the sump.

Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## CareyJ (7 mo ago)

Hi, can anyone share a link for the entire solenoid replacement part please? I followed one of the links but that was for a gasket. 
Thank you!


----------

